# One way to a poodles (or all dogs) heart is through their stomachs



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Didn't get a photo, sorry, but this morning Winnie got a scrambled egg for breakfast. She doesn't normally eat breakfast but she can't resist an egg.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Last night, as I doled out the movie-watching snacks, Peggy got her very own little cup of cheesy popcorn.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty has naturavetal tinned food every day. It has a very high meat content and is not cheap! He is worth it though.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Dog food cooking day today. I had a very interested helper to clean bowls! 











Enjoying the results: 










Funny how the home cooked always disappears from the dish before the kibble.

She also got a turkey wing earlier.

She tells me she is still hungry, and I tell her she is mistaken.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> She tells me she is still hungry, and I tell her she is mistaken.


lol!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I baked today - chicken, chicken stock, egg and flour baked into 600 tiny treats. I am told that they are perfect just as they are, but I put them back into a cool oven to dry out completely so they don't need to be frozen. After a few days of hormonal queasiness Sophy is back on home cooked chicken, beef. liver, vegetables and a pinch of ground eggshell (Freddy can't wait to be old enough to eat the same, although he loves the raw lamb half of his own diet), and Poppy gets chunks of poached chicken breast to increase the protein level of her hepatic diet.


----------

